# bande blanche verticale sur écran



## marpilou (15 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Depuis hier au démarrage de mon imac de 2007, une bande blanche verticale est apparue à gauche de l'écran. J'aimerai savoir si la panne est grave et si oui, est ce qu'elle est liée à un défaut de fabrication. D'avance merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (16 Octobre 2010)

Quel modèle exact ton mac ? C'est important, car c'est sûrement un vice de fabrication récurrent, et reconnu par Apple. Donc pris en charge changement par Apple, même hors Apple Care.

Ca vient juste de m'arriver, mais il faut que le modèle précisément fasse partie des série défectueuse.

Un petit test pour savoir si ca vient du software ou du hardware : l'artefact apparait-il dès le boot de la machine ? Ou bien seulement quand Mac OS se lance ?


----------



## marpilou (16 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Il s'agit d'un imac intel core 2 DUO (mac OS X 10.4.11), 17 pouces, année 2007. Si tu veux, 'jai le numéro de série; mais je ne sais pas à qui m'adresser et comment présenter la chose puisque le produit n'est plus ss garantie. D'avance merci de ton aide.


----------



## VALMAR (16 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'avoir le même problème depuis quelques jours : une bande verte à droite de l'écran. Il s'agit d'un iMac Intel Core 2 Duo (10.4.11), avec comme N° de série : W864122MWAR.

Cordialement


----------



## LS Zaitsev (16 Octobre 2010)

OK, c'est pile dans les cordes je pense.
Précises moi quand même la fréquence de ton Core 2 Duo, ton HDD et ta carte graf.

A part ça :
Tu appelles le SAV Apple. Le numero est dispo sur le site. Tu patientes jusqu'à avoir un technicien en ligne. Tout ira plus vite si tu as enregistré ta machine sur les serveurs Apple. C'est vraiment utile ce truc. Si tu l'as fait ils auront tes coordonnées et ta config. Tu donnes ton numero de série et ta date de naissance (mais tu seras guidé pas à pas) pour être identifié.
> Tu expliques ton problème : lignes blanches ou roses, verticales sur l'écran.
> Ils vont te faire faire un reboot avec ré-initialisation de l'EFI ou un truc dans le genre. Ca prend 2 min, tu le fais, même si ça résoudra rien, c'est la procédure pour avoir confirmation d'une panne matériel pour eux.
>Tu dis gentiment que "quelqu'un t'as dit" ou bien "que tu as lu sur internet" qu'il s'agissait d'un vice de fabrication reconnu par Apple, et pris en charge.
> Normalement il va te donner un numéro de dossier et l'adresse du réparateur agréé le plus proche.
> Tu vas chez ce réparateur agréé avec ta machine et ton num de dossier. Moi je n'ai même pas eu besoin du numéro, Apple avait déjà envoyé mon cas au magasin !

Voilà. C'est très simple. Mais je le répète, soumis à la condition que ton modèle fasse bien parti des séries reconnues comme défectueuse (au niveau de la dalle pour être précis).

Pour moi, ça s'est passé comme ça HORS APPLE CARE, une semaine après j'ai récup mon imac avec un écran neuf au magasin de Bordeaux.

Si tu retrouves pas le numéro je te retrouverais le lien. Mais c'est sur le site d'Apple. Si c'est long, insiste, c'est un central. Bonne chance tiens moi au courant.


----------



## VALMAR (17 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Merci pour ce message et ces infos. Concernant le matériel, la fréquence est de 667 Mhz, la carte est une ATI Radeon X1600 et le disque dur un Intel ICH7-M AHCI.
Je vais essayer d'appeler Apple comme tu l'indiques et je tiendrai la communauté au courant de leurs réactions.

Cordialement


----------



## LS Zaitsev (17 Octobre 2010)

La fréquence que tu me donnes est de ta RAM (la mémoire vive). Ton processeur est un Core 2 Duo à 1,83 ou 2 ou 2,2 GHz par exemple.
Ton disque dur, je voulais plutot savoir la capacité, probablement 160 Go. Là tu me donnes le modèle du chipset de la carte mère (et encore).

Bon peu importe, je pense que tu es bon quand même pour ton modèle. Tente ce que j'ai écrit c'est du sérieux.


----------



## VALMAR (17 Octobre 2010)

Désolé pour l'erreur. C'est effectivement un 2 Ghz avec un DD de 160 Go.





LS Zaitsev a dit:


> La fréquence que tu me donnes est de ta RAM (la mémoire vive). Ton processeur est un Core 2 Duo à 1,83 ou 2 ou 2,2 GHz par exemple.
> Ton disque dur, je voulais plutot savoir la capacité, probablement 160 Go. Là tu me donnes le modèle du chipset de la carte mère (et encore).
> 
> Bon peu importe, je pense que tu es bon quand même pour ton modèle. Tente ce que j'ai écrit c'est du sérieux.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (17 Octobre 2010)

Je pense que nous avons la même machine alors :rateau: I love it
Tiens moi au courant.


----------



## VALMAR (1 Novembre 2010)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Je pense que nous avons la même machine alors :rateau: I love it
> Tiens moi au courant.



Bonjour,
Je viens de réussir à contacter le service d'assistance Apple. Tout s'est passé comme tu me l'avais indiqué :  d'abord enregistrement de la machine puis quelques tests pour vérifier qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'un problème logiciel et enfin prise en charge de la réparation via une "extension de garantie" (mon iMac date de 2006).
Encore merci pour tous ces conseils. Il ne me reste plus qu'à amener la machine à un centre agréé.

Cordialement


----------



## mtcubix (1 Novembre 2010)

Désolé d'être hors sujet, mais c'est ce genre de choses qui me fait apprécier Apple.
4 ans plus tard, on réussit à se faire réparer sa machine. Bravo les gars ( Bravo c'est pour LS Zaistev et VALMAR )  !!


----------



## VALMAR (1 Novembre 2010)

mtcubix a dit:


> Désolé d'être hors sujet, mais c'est ce genre de choses qui me fait apprécier Apple.
> 4 ans plus tard, on réussit à se faire réparer sa machine. Bravo les gars ( Bravo c'est pour LS Zaistev et VALMAR )  !!



Merci c'est surtout pour LS Zaistev : c'est lui qui a fourni la solution !


----------



## @finderbest (1 Novembre 2010)

j'avoue c'est chaud :rateau:


----------

